# Backyard Owl



## stick35 (Dec 18, 2003)

We had this owl sitting on the same branch just on the edge of our backyard for a few nights in a row.  I tried to get pictures of him, but I was unsuccessfull the first couple of nights.  Then I finally got him and when I got the picture back from developing I saw the stupid branch sticking up in front of it.  I never saw that branch because it was too dark.  I had no idea it was there.  I've removed it since then and I look every night, but he hasn't been back.  It would have been such a nice picture without that branch.


----------



## captain-spanky (Dec 19, 2003)

it would be real easy to photoshop it out you know..... ?


----------



## stick35 (Dec 19, 2003)

I tried that, but I couldn't get his right eye and his beak area to look right.


----------



## Not Neve (Dec 27, 2003)

That is a bummer about the stick being in the way.

What a treat to have an owl in your yard, though!


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 27, 2003)

You do realise that the owl will not come back now don't you?  He has not got a branch to hide behind now!


----------

